# Name To A Face



## Gregswife

I have seen this suggestion out there several times, so decided to jump in and start it. I know there are pics of a lot of you out there on the forum but here is place to put them all together...


----------



## jude'n'jools

OK! Here it is! Elaine....Jude, Jools & Abbie's mummy









[attachment=6744:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo

I don't have many pics of me,because I'm almost always the one holding the camera.This is the best I can do & it was taken about 3 yrs.ago.








[attachment=6745:attachment]


----------



## mwend

Oh my gosh this is so much fun! If you didn't read my post - here is one of me - and you all look beautiful!


----------



## dr.jaimie

here's the Dr.! doesnt really look like me...but it is


----------



## carrie

ok...here i am...with my precious massimo....(taken 4-8-06) he's more interested in the treat i knocked on the floor.








[attachment=6746:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo

I look horrible, I think I had a hang over from Christmas Eve(LOL) I fixed it..

XOXO Andrea 
[attachment=7080:attachment]


----------



## wagirl98665

True meaning of bad hair day, frizeeeeeeee!


----------



## Karen542

Ok, here goes back in the fall picking apples with my 2 daughters


----------



## Gregswife

Gotta' tell ya' Karen - those are the funniest looking apples I ever saw!!! Everyone looks so lovely in their pics. Isn't it nice to have a face with the name???


----------



## Karen542

> Gotta' tell ya' Karen - those are the funniest looking apples I ever saw!!! Everyone looks so lovely in their pics. Isn't it nice to have a face with the name???[/B]


Your funny, but really we were apple picking that day at that place







When I posted the picture I thought it was going to be the picture by a apple tree, should've checked out the picture first. It is nice seeing some faces to the names, the maltese parents


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Well, I look best with a good prop - Bonnie!!








This was taken a few years ago, but it's one of my favorites (of me, especially! I hate how I usually look in pictures!)
[attachment=6753:attachment]


----------



## LMJ

I'm Jeffery's mom...........
This was 2 years ago. My hair is much longer now. 
Other than that, I pretty much look the same.
The other photos are Michael (fiance') and I a few months ago and my children.


----------



## dogloverx3

Here I am , with my twin sister . This photo was taken this year , I'm in the pink and green . Sarah


----------



## sassy's mommy

This picture of me and Sassy was taken in March.


----------



## MissMelanie

Just in case EVERYone hasn't seen this photo here it is again. This is the most recent photo of me. Like many others here, I am often the one on the OTHER side of the camera taking the pictures. It's been nice looking at everyone, thanks Cheryl for following the suggestion to start this thread.










enJOY!








Melanie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Here is me and the boys this winter...

[attachment=6757:attachment]


----------



## Cosy

Me with, yes, you guessed it..Cosy. Sorry..the only shot I have of me lately.

[attachment=6759:attachment]


----------



## cindy6755

Hi everyone here is a recent picture of me


----------



## mwend

> Ok, here goes back in the fall picking apples with my 2 daughters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Karen, honey those are oranges.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

This is me (Terry).. taken last Sept when we went to meet our Naddie for the first time at her fostermoms.


----------



## I found nemo

Hi,
I wanted to post a picture of my husband Nick he wanted to say hi.
He feels like he knows all of you wonderful ladies, since I'm obsessed with SM (LOL)









Andrea~( Nick is on the left (black hair))

[attachment=6772:attachment]


----------



## SassyLuv

This is me, Pam, taken a couple of weeks ago at my office, and my husband, Dana, taken when Sassy was about 4 months old. He is such a sweet Daddy


----------



## ddarlingfam

here i am i have a cute pic of me and lilly i'm just not good with resizing


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy

<div align="center">









I know I just posted it, but it is our most recent so I'll put it on here to! I'm Whitney!


----------



## Gregswife

> This is me, Pam, taken a couple of weeks ago at my office, and my husband, Dana, taken when Sassy was about 4 months old. He is such a sweet Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Pam, I would have sworn when I looked at this earlier, your pic was first and then your dear hubby's under it and now it is the other way around. Am I just having a senior moment?????


----------



## I found nemo

I know, but here are my boys! You know I had to include them..
I fixed the picture.. 

Andrea~[attachment=6799:attachment][attachment=6800:attachment]

Anthony..


[attachment=6801:attachment]


----------



## SassyLuv

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=195391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me, Pam, taken a couple of weeks ago at my office, and my husband, Dana, taken when Sassy was about 4 months old. He is such a sweet Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pam, I would have sworn when I looked at this earlier, your pic was first and then your dear hubby's under it and now it is the other way around. Am I just having a senior moment?????
> [/B]
Click to expand...


You're not losing it. I spent a good 15 minutes trying to resize the pictures and get them the same size. It's no fun being computer illiterate


----------



## Furbabymom

I will try to resize a picture of me later on and send it in since my pictures are all too big. I also have to figure out how to attach a picture of me to this email.

Everyone looks great and it is wonderful to place a face with a name.


----------



## Gregswife

I think all of your are truly pretty ladies and Andrea, Karen LMJ, Sarah and Pam, you have beautiful loved ones. I am like some others here, in that there are very few pics of me. There are lots of video because hubby usually runs the video camera and I have control of the digital camera. Linda, love your pic - looks like one of those "va va va voom" shots. And Mikey's mom - I certainly didn't think it looked like you were having a bad hair day - I love your hair. I tried the red hair once - really liked it but I was having to do the roots about every 3 weeks so I gave it up. Thanks to all for posting, now when I see posts from you - you appear as a real person in my mind. And again, I think each and every one of you are exceptionally lovely.


----------



## I found nemo

> I think all of your are truly pretty ladies and Andrea, Karen LMJ, Sarah and Pam, you have beautiful loved ones. I am like some others here, in that there are very few pics of me. There are lots of video because hubby usually runs the video camera and I have control of the digital camera. Linda, love your pic - looks like one of those "va va va voom" shots. And Mikey's mom - I certainly didn't think it looked like you were having a bad hair day - I love your hair. I tried the red hair once - really liked it but I was having to do the roots about every 3 weeks so I gave it up. Thanks to all for posting, now when I see posts from you - you appear as a real person in my mind. And again, I think each and every one of you are exceptionally lovely.[/B]










No, thank you Cheryl,
What a great idea!!! Your right, now I have your face to go along with your posts..I hope more people post
to this thread.
Andrea~( The watch what I post Maniac)


----------



## MissMelanie

Great photos one and all. I really enjoy the family photos too. Perhaps when Sara washes the "Last Day of School Pink" out of her hair I will take a photo of her.









I agree with Cheryl, it's great to be able to put a face with a name. NOW if only I could keep straight which names go with which "nicks"... hehehehe









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## wagirl98665

I'm also really enjoying all the lovely pictures of the members!







I hope Joe and his wife Kim join in this thread, without the oven mitts for faces! lol


----------



## Gemma

Ok here is me , my mom and my brother, I chose this picture because first of all I hardly have any from me and second of all it's a good one since my hair is covering my face so you can't really tell







and it is a family picture almost.

[attachment=6823:attachment]
*Can't leave out my dad*









[attachment=6824:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo

AWWW Fay,it's a very good picture of you & your family.You look cute as can be.BBUUUTTT I'm still laughing







at the pic of your Dad.







I love it though.


----------



## Gregswife

Fay, the pic of your dad is absolutely priceless. I love it...


----------



## MissMelanie

</span>









enJOY!
Melanie</span></span>


----------



## kab

This is the only pic I could find of me right now. I am watching my son at a basketball game. No, I am not with the man who is sitting beside me









I would get my husband to take a picture of me now but I am all bloated







I had a kidney stone removed Monday and they inflated my stomach or something when they went in to remove it.







No new pictures of me for now!


----------



## MissMelanie

> This is the only pic I could find of me right now. I am watching my son at a basketball game. No, I am not with the man who is sitting beside me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get my husband to take a picture of me now but I am all bloated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a kidney stone removed Monday and they inflated my stomach or something when they went in to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new pictures of me for now![/B]


Hope you have a swift recovery! Bet you felt like you got run over by a truck.

Take care,
Melanie


----------



## kab

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=197324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only pic I could find of me right now. I am watching my son at a basketball game. No, I am not with the man who is sitting beside me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get my husband to take a picture of me now but I am all bloated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a kidney stone removed Monday and they inflated my stomach or something when they went in to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new pictures of me for now![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope you have a swift recovery! Bet you felt like you got run over by a truck.
> 
> Take care,
> Melanie
> [/B]
Click to expand...

It is definitely not something I want to go through again.


----------



## Cosy

Faye, I love the pic of your dad, and I sure hope he has a good sense of humor! LOL!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

Go figure the only good picture I have of myself Bella does not look good in. This is from a few months ago. When it was still cold up here. You can sure tell shes part chinese crested in this pic.


----------



## Julie718

Here is a picture of me from when my boyfriend and I went to Las Vegas in October 2005. I should have a more updated picture this weekend.


----------



## jude'n'jools

OK! i'll join in with the rest of the family too! hehe

Hubby! notice the Miller. Hehe!
[attachment=7069:attachment]
Connor my eldest (13)
[attachment=7070:attachment]
Chloe my Princess (10)
[attachment=7071:attachment]
Callum my baby (6)
[attachment=7072:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Jude'n'Jools-I love your kids' names!!








Great looking family!!!


----------



## I found nemo

We need more pictures here!!!

Elaine, your family is so cute! Gotta get my but to Scotland(HEHEHEHE)

Andrea~


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

[attachment=7081:attachment]

This was taken June 3rd, last year of our family at my daughter's wedding - a very _special_ time!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## paris

Ginny, what a beautiful family you have!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

> This is the only pic I could find of me right now. I am watching my son at a basketball game. No, I am not with the man who is sitting beside me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get my husband to take a picture of me now but I am all bloated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a kidney stone removed Monday and they inflated my stomach or something when they went in to remove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No new pictures of me for now![/B]


wow...I hope you feel better soon!

ginny & zoe & bella




> Ginny, what a beautiful family you have![/B]


Thank you...my younger daughter sang and I was a bit "soggy" through the ceremony - it is a good thing they took the picture_ before_ the wedding...

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## kab

Ginny, what a gorgeous picture of your family.


----------



## jude'n'jools

> Jude'n'Jools-I love your kids' names!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


[attachment=7091:attachment]


----------



## Dutymum

Here is a real recent picture taken only a couple of weeks ago for my Daughter Rebecca's Graduation


----------



## carrie

WOW you guys!! You have such beautiful families!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Carrie,
Wonderful pictures and your children are adorable! It is so much fun getting to know each other a bit better and to be able to put a face to the SM great group of people.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## miko's mommy

So I finally downloaded my graduation pictures from our camera...and I thought I would share them.

The night before graduation...trying on my robe and Miko admiring it, lol:









Relieving the pre-graduation jitters by brushing my little love:









The ceremony...the dean of medical school handing me my diploma:









After the graduation...the new MD:









Checkout the hood:


----------



## dr.jaimie

olga those are great! i wish i had my good camera with me at my grad...but at least there was a professional photographer there i can get some good pics from. u look like a very proud DR! congrats to u!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Great pics, Olga


----------



## miko's mommy

Thanks Jaimie and Debbie!!! I don't understand why they look blurry though since they look much better in the iphoto...maybe its my mac!!! 

Jaimie, the one where the dean gives me the diploma is a professional one. I made it much smaller since it was huge but the quality of it is great. Congrats to you as well!!!!!


----------



## carrie

Those ARE great pics, Olga! And, I know I've said it before, but... congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Congratulations, Olga! Thanks for letting us share your special moment.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

This was taken in July 2005 - it's about the only one I have of us together!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

> So I finally downloaded my graduation pictures from our camera...and I thought I would share them.[/B]


Awesome pics and CONGRATS!!!! Where did you go to medical school at? The hubby went to UCLA. I can't even imagine! It was all I could do to get through nursing school, LOL! Miko looks beautiful and oh so cute! (I used to have an akita name Miko, I love that name!)

I thought I'd jump in and add to this thread. This is a pic of my daughter and me (with Lucy). I really enjoyed looking through this thread!


[attachment=7108:attachment]


----------



## Gregswife

Olga, glad we FINALLY got to see those graduation pics. As I have said before - all the you are very lovely and I so enjoy the family pics. Keep 'em coming...


----------



## RexsMom

It is great to put faces with names, so it is only fair that I add to the post with mine. This is a week or two ago, I was in the middle of giving Rex a bath, so we were both soaked.


----------



## miko's mommy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=198178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally downloaded my graduation pictures from our camera...and I thought I would share them.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome pics and CONGRATS!!!! Where did you go to medical school at? The hubby went to UCLA. I can't even imagine! It was all I could do to get through nursing school, LOL! Miko looks beautiful and oh so cute! (I used to have an akita name Miko, I love that name!)
> 
> I thought I'd jump in and add to this thread. This is a pic of my daughter and me (with Lucy). I really enjoyed looking through this thread!
> 
> 
> [attachment=7108:attachment]
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Stacy,

Thank you!! I graduated from Vanderbilt med school (all the way out in Nashville, TN). The reason I have been spending all my free time in Ca is because my husband went to CalTech for his PhD and is now a post doc at UCSB. Its kind of a long and complicated story...that has a great ending!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

WOW!! Talk about a long distance! That must be soo hard and yeah for the great ending!! UCSB is beautiful. What is next for you? *doing the catch up thing on everybody*


----------



## jude'n'jools

> We need more pictures here!!!
> 
> Elaine, your family is so cute! Gotta get my but to Scotland(HEHEHEHE)
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


Andrea your 4 boys are the cutest!!!







We want more of Nemo









but you really need to get yourself a wee lass


----------



## miko's mommy

> WOW!! Talk about a long distance! That must be soo hard and yeah for the great ending!! UCSB is beautiful. What is next for you? *doing the catch up thing on everybody*[/B]


Stacy, I am going to Stanford for residency and husband is going to UC Berkeley for another post-doc and I start in about a month







. What field of medicine is your husband in?

Carrie, Linda and Cheryl, thanks!!!!


----------



## LMJ

I added a picture of my kids to my post on page 1.


----------



## jude'n'jools

> I added a picture of my kids to my post on page 1.[/B]


Lovely Kids, you don't look old enough to have 2 teenage kids, you must be very young at heart.







Is'nt it lovely to see everyone.


----------



## Gregswife

I am going to attempt to add pics of my family. I am not as computer savvy as you guys so I can't add text above or below my pics, so let me try to "set the stage". One is of my youngest son Chris, on my horse. There is one of me with my horse. Also 2 pics of my oldest son on the day his son was born, and one of hubby at the beach with Bucky but it is a back view so will have to keep looking for one of him. Tomorrow is the grandson's 4th birthday party so I will add one of him after that. I have attempted to resize them and althought the size shows to be small in inches, some of the "k's" used seem large so if they are too big, I am sorry.


----------



## KAG

What a great idea. It's so cool to see everyone and their beautiful families. You must be so proud! 

Here's a picture of me, Lola, Steve aka Daddy and Crisse at our first Maltese Club Meet-up get together this past April at Happy Paws in NYC. 

If I'm lucky enough to figure out how to apply another picture it will be of Steve's sons, Jarred holding Lola and Corey holding Crisse.


----------



## ddarlingfam

> What a great idea. It's so cool to see everyone and their beautiful families. You must be so proud!
> 
> Here's a picture of me, Lola, Steve aka Daddy and Crisse at our first Maltese Club Meet-up get together this past April at Happy Paws in NYC.
> 
> If I'm lucky enough to figure out how to apply another picture it will be of Steve's sons, Jarred holding Lola and Corey holding Crisse.[/B]



hehehe, i don't see you! are u hiding?

oops think you posted wrong pic, which one is hubby?


----------



## KAG

Yes I made a mistake and ate a halk of pint of ice cream in the process! I'll try again.

Yikes. If this doesn't work I'm going to bed before I eat the whole pint.

I did it!


----------



## lynziejean

Picture of myself, my husband, and my cousin.


----------



## LMJ

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=198783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a picture of my kids to my post on page 1.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely Kids, you don't look old enough to have 2 teenage kids, you must be very young at heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is'nt it lovely to see everyone.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Thanks. I try to be.
I have been coming on lately just to check this thread. I love seeing the faces behind the personalities. To see what other fluff but lovers look like.


----------



## aea6574

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

I will play along. Here I am with the hounds.


----------



## Gregswife

Great picture Tony. Uuhhh, do those dogs have eyes????


----------



## Cosy

[email protected] Cheryl! (don't you know that's the punk look?) lol


----------



## Gregswife

Whichever one is in Tony's Left hand looks like he is actually scowling. He is probably thinking "not another picture!!!". Yeah Brit, I am glad that punk look has pretty much run it's course - I hardly ever see it anymore.


----------



## wagirl98665

Nice pic of you and your hounds Tony!







Looks like they're gonna be swimmers.


----------



## aea6574

Why yes, they do have eyes. I do kind of like the punk look though, it reminds me of high school.

They are still young with their hair still growing so we do not always get enough of their hair up in the top knot. We are working on it though.

As for the swimming, we have avoided it so far. Bacchus really does not like the pool and Bellona is not quite sure what to think of it.


----------



## MissMelanie

> Great picture Tony. Uuhhh, do those dogs have eyes????[/B]


They MUST be related to Mr Wookie... HAHAHHAHAHAHAA

That is the new look for sure. Just ask him... he will let ya know, it's fun for him.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mwend

You all have just beautiful families. Here are my pride and joy (other than Chloe that is)


Ryan senior picture









Meagan cheering a football game


----------



## wagirl98665

> You all have just beautiful families. Here are my pride and joy (other than Chloe that is)
> 
> 
> Ryan senior picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meagan cheering a football game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]





Nice pics! Ryan looks like he could be a Abercrombee model!


----------



## mwend

> Nice pics! Ryan looks like he could be a Abercrombee model!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Michelle&Roxy

Oooh, I actually just found this topic! I wish I could come on more than I do, but life is deeply busy lately! Here's a picture of my longtime boyfriend, Jeremiah looking funny at the camera with Roxy in his arms and a pic of me as recent as I could find that's G-rated, LOL (I work as a fetish model; latex, corsets, leather, etc)... I dont have one with me AND Roxy though.


----------



## Gregswife

Okay, I couldn't find any good pics of the grandson as they are usually action shots (he is always moving) and are a blur. Here is a pic I took of Scotty and Bucky at Christmas. Originally, they both had santa hats on but Bucky's didn't last long enough to snap the pic and his in on the floor.


----------



## mmo

I couldn`t find any pics of myself. I realized i am always the one taking them. Here`s a couple of my baby girl Regina, the love of my life,


----------



## Gregswife

She is soooooo adorable - truly a beautiful child. ANd she looks like such a sweetheart...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

A new picture of Bella & me. She looks adorable...but me thats a diff. story. Hard to tell which one is the dog. LOL I swear every pic. I looked normal in she wasn't looking.







I told her daddy to take more but he said this one is adorable...but anyways heres a recent pic of me and the pup.


----------



## Gregswife

> A new picture of Bella & me. She looks adorable...but me thats a diff. story. Hard to tell which one is the dog. LOL I swear every pic. I looked normal in she wasn't looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told her daddy to take more but he said this one is adorable...but anyways heres a recent pic of me and the pup.[/B]



Now don't say that about yourself - you look adorable...


----------



## mmo

> She is soooooo adorable - truly a beautiful child. ANd she looks like such a sweetheart...[/B]


THANK YOU! She is a true good soul and has brought so much light into my life. I get goosebumps when she smiles, when she sleeps, when she talks. It is amazing to have her!


----------



## eyespy

Ok Here'es one of me and Trinket...









Here's one of me and my son at my aunt's bed and breakfast...









And lastly here's one of me when I was deployed to Louisiana for Katrina...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> QUOTE(Mom_to_Princess_Bella @ Jun 22 2006, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=209006


<div class='quotemain'> 

HAHA Thank you. I just think its annoying that when I find pictures of myself that I like and the pup isn't looking.


----------



## Gregswife

Great pics Christy. I love the one of you and your handsome little son. You look very pretty, all dressed up and rearing to go. Wow, a helicopter - I have always said that if I was in an accident and they said they needed to life flight me to a hospital, they are just gonna' have to let me die because I ain't getting in one of those!


----------



## k/c mom

Everyone's pictures are lovely!!


----------



## 2maltese4me

Awww, both babies are adorable. Both mommies are very pretty and what a cutie pie your little boy is


----------



## I found nemo

> QUOTE(Gregswife @ Jun 22 2006, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=209009


<div class='quotemain'>


> HAHA Thank you. I just think its annoying that when I find pictures of myself that I like and the pup isn't looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]










You are Adorable....I love it. Now I know what u look like when I talk to you








SOO cute..


----------



## MickeysMom

Ok, this is me at work about 6 months ago. It's the most recent one I have.


----------



## I found nemo

Everyone looks so adorable!!!



And Cooper I can't get your face out of my brain...










Andrea~


----------



## ddarlingfam

> Ok, this is me at work about 6 months ago. It's the most recent one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


WOW is that a dog or a horse??? either you are super petite or that dog is huge. Now we need a picture where we can see you (LOL) very cute picture i'm just havin some fun

Amber


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=209050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is me at work about 6 months ago. It's the most recent one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW is that a dog or a horse??? either you are super petite or that dog is huge. Now we need a picture where we can see you (LOL) very cute picture i'm just havin some fun
> 
> Amber
> [/B]
Click to expand...

HOLY CRAPOLA!! I did not even notice that























Andrea~.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> QUOTE(Mom_to_Princess_Bella @ Jun 22 2006, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=209026


<div class='quotemain'>


> QUOTE(Mom_to_Princess_Bella @ Jun 22 2006, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=209006


<div class='quotemain'> 

Haha! Theres another pic of me on page 3....Just thought while the tread was still alive I'd post a more recent pic.


----------



## Cary

Not a doggy. His name is Pippen. Oh...and that's me holding him.


----------



## MickeysMom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=209050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is me at work about 6 months ago. It's the most recent one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW is that a dog or a horse??? either you are super petite or that dog is huge. Now we need a picture where we can see you (LOL) very cute picture i'm just havin some fun
> 
> Amber
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Haha, I am small, but I am also sitting down. He is an average size German Shepard.

Jenny


----------



## Deborah

Here is a picture of me. 









I don't have one holding Rylee.


Be kind I have a 20 year old a 17 year old and a 12 year old. I also teach 2nd grade. I'll be starting my 33rd year.

Deborah


----------



## Bijousmom

I just love this thread and seeing all of the pictures. What a great looking group of people and fur babies.


----------



## Gregswife

Great pic Cary - glad to put a face with your posts (Ididn't know that your pic was in your profile). Deborah. of course we will be kind. You are a very attractive lady - You have young'uns as far as I am concerned. My kids are 24 and 25 and I am a grandmother.


----------



## msmagnolia

GOOD GRIEF!!!!! Everyone's photos are great. I am not going to post unless I find a program to airbrush out about 30 pounds!!!!!!


----------



## Gregswife

Susan, when you find that program, please let me know, I think a lot of us here would be interested!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Great pictures guys! Here is the most recent pic of me and my hubby.

[attachment=8171:attachment]


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom

> GOOD GRIEF!!!!! Everyone's photos are great. I am not going to post unless I find a program to airbrush out about 30 pounds!!!!!![/B]


Ummmm.....please send me that program also so I can join in.......Jean


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

This is me, in a photo snapped by hubby on June 20 of this week. I needed a headshot for something at work. You can't tell, but I'm really just wearing my business attire over my sweatpants, since this was snapped late night at home







I'll have him take some of me and the kids soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom

[attachment=8189:attachment]
Finally, a picture of me'n Tanner


----------



## Julie718

Bump!


----------



## Linus McDuff

Me all alone at a holiday party...










With my boyfriend at my 25th birthday party a few months ago...










This is a fun thread! I can't wait to "meet" everyone!


----------



## Cary

> [/B]


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy

Here's Scooter Pie & me, Geeta. This was taken on Easter. I'm glad to see everyone's pics! 
I must have been MIA when others were posting their photos a few months ago.


----------



## I found nemo

> Here's Scooter Pie & me, Geeta. This was taken on Easter. I'm glad to see everyone's pics!
> I must have been MIA when others were posting their photos a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



So cute and your from N.Y. too....Yeahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy

> ....
> So cute and your from N.Y. too....Yeahh!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


Thanks. Yes, Yeahh to NY!!!







I also used to live in CT for a long time (still work there) but just love NY (who doesn't).


----------



## felicity

great photo's everyone, i have posted a few of me on my wedding day but here's a recent one taken by Hubby




















not the best quality, i think i ruined it when i resized it.


----------



## Luvmalts<3

How have I missed this topic? lol I've posted pics of me before but anywayz....here's me


----------



## winterc0ld

wow most of u are so pretty heres some pics of me pls dun laugh


----------



## Linus McDuff

> wow most of u are so pretty heres some pics of me pls dun laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



You're so freakin' adorable! So's your puppy!


----------



## NewMommie

http://myspace-527.vo.llnwd.net/00927/72/55/927885527_l.jpg



Rolley's daddy and mommy. Taken in Vegas July 2006


----------



## Andrea&Luci

This was me and my boyfriend on my birthday last month









And of course I can't forget the love of my life!:


----------



## gibbert

Here I am with my "daughter".


----------



## winterc0ld

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=240075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow most of u are so pretty heres some pics of me pls dun laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so freakin' adorable! So's your puppy!
> [/B]
Click to expand...


thanks maybe thats y i seldom take pics wif my dog he steals my spot light,nah jus kiddin haha


----------



## bellasmommy

No ones around right now, and now I see why tripods were invented, its kind of hard to take a picture of yourself








[attachment=11366:attachment]

Bella's latest
[attachment=11367:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> No ones around right now, and now I see why tripods were invented, its kind of hard to take a picture of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=11366:attachment]
> 
> Bella's latest
> [attachment=11367:attachment][/B]


Your adorable! And I love that pic. of your Bella! You look young are you young like me?


----------



## KimKarr

There you go again, Susan ... "young like me..." Sheesh!


----------



## bellasmommy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=240586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ones around right now, and now I see why tripods were invented, its kind of hard to take a picture of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=11366:attachment]
> 
> Bella's latest
> [attachment=11367:attachment][/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your adorable! And I love that pic. of your Bella! You look young are you young like me?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Thank you








I will be 27 this September.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> There you go again, Susan ... "young like me..." Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Oh...I'm 20...21 in October. I don't think you look a day over 21. LOL


----------



## bek74

This is Myself and my 3 beautiful boys, and of course Sammy Maree at her 1st visit to my groomer (She went for nail trim and butt trim)
I know I take a shocking photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, But my boys and Sammy look great.


----------



## I found nemo

> This is Myself and my 3 beautiful boys, and of course Sammy Maree at her 1st visit to my groomer (She went for nail trim and butt trim)
> I know I take a shocking photo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, But my boys and Sammy look great.[/B]



AHHH, I have three boys too...







and a husband and Nemo..5 men







LOL
Your picture looks great ,so cute...

Andrea~


----------



## winterc0ld

anyone can guess how old i am?=D


----------



## gattirenata

oh you guys!!! I loved to see your pictures!!! 
Beautiful families!!!!!!!! 

so... here's me!!1
can you believe i have not one single picture with Mac?? He doesnt' like the camera... (the flash) but I have tons of videos!!! hahahaha

this is me!!!!









I don't have pictures of my family =( they live really really far away... and I haven't seen them in 3 years!!! 
So............ I post some pictures of interesting "people" i saw in NYC









me and derek jeter









me and Samuel L. Jackson









me and Nicolas Cage










me, my friend barbara and the naked cowboy!!










(this picture is not that pg13.... but I thought it was funny! if someone feels offended by it, or don't think it's a good idea to have it posted here, just let me know... I'll take it off!!! I just really thought it was funny!!! =)


xoxo


----------



## winterc0ld

wow u al americans are so tall







wished i have the height i`m only like 1.57cm=(


----------



## kristiekellogg

I swear I posted my picture in this thread, but I don't see it. Here I go again. This is a picture of us on the Kohala Koast of Hawaii a few weeks ago.
ALOHA!


----------



## suzimalteselover

This is my little man, Cody, and me....Cody is also in my avatar.


----------



## winterc0ld

-envy- u girls seemed so tall


----------



## Gregswife

I am 5'7, which I think is about normal height...


----------



## Cary

Copyright 2002, all rights reserved
WONDER QUEST with April Holladay, A Weekly Column * May 31, 2002* Albuquerque

A 5' 4 average American female

Q: What is considered to be the average size woman in America? --Debbie, Grand Prairie, Texas

A: According to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services, the average U.S. woman is 5' 3.7 (162 centimeters) tall and weighs 152 pounds (69 kilograms). This corresponds to a Body Mass Index of 26.3 kilograms/meters², which is slightly less than the average man's.


The average American woman is tall enough for an astronaut (minimum height, 4' 10.5) but falls short of the average Miss America winner (5' 6.5) and is about the same height as the shortest president (James Madison, 5' 4).

By the way, the average U.S. male stands 5' 9.1 tall and weighs 180 pounds, with a Body Mass Index of 26.5 kg/m².

(Answered May 31, 2002)


----------



## kristiekellogg

'm 5'11" which seems tall at times. I hated being tall when I was younger, but I love it now!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> -envy- u girls seemed so tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I love your little sig picture!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> anyone can guess how old i am?=D[/B]


Hmm I'd say 22 or 24?


----------



## gattirenata

> -envy- u girls seemed so tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I'm sooo sure you didn't include me when you said that!!! LOL
I'm 1,60cm. 5'2"!!

Not tall at all!!! hihi but also I'm not american. I'm Brazilian and that's the average height for a Brazilian woman!!!
=)


----------



## I found nemo

I wish I was tall! I am a staggering 5 feet 2 inches...


Well you can't have it all!!

lol
Andrea~


----------



## Cary

Brazil..............


----------



## mmo

> I swear I posted my picture in this thread, but I don't see it. Here I go again. This is a picture of us on the Kohala Koast of Hawaii a few weeks ago.
> ALOHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


That pic is breathtaking!!! I LOVE Hawaii


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> I wish I was tall! I am a staggering 5 feet 2 inches...
> 
> 
> Well you can't have it all!!
> 
> lol
> Andrea~[/B]



I'm 5'2"-eyes of blue.








Most of the kids at my school are taller than me, or are close to it by the end of the year.
I get "lost" in the sea of kids between classes. I hate it....


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=241879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was tall! I am a staggering 5 feet 2 inches...
> 
> 
> Well you can't have it all!!
> 
> lol
> Andrea~[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 5'2"-eyes of blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the kids at my school are taller than me, or are close to it by the end of the year.
> I get "lost" in the sea of kids between classes. I hate it....
> [/B]
Click to expand...






























Me too! Eyes of green here!



Andrea~


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

I must have missed this thread too - we have been renovationg our new house which has really been taking every ounce of energy I have!

Here is a pic of me in Vegas, one of my husband and I in Argentina (in front of the Moreno Glacier) taken in May of this year, and one of Audrey and Daddy on the beach a couple of weeks ago when we were at the Cape.

It's so nice to 'meet' everyone!


----------



## louis' mom

here is a picture of me and louis christmas 2003 - hard to get a picture of louis looking at the camera. 

http://sean.stidman.com/pictures/family/Lo...s/rimg0035.html

(i think i am retarded, i can't get this picture pasted in here)


----------



## winterc0ld

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=241516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can guess how old i am?=D[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm I'd say 22 or 24?
> [/B]
Click to expand...

nah wrong guess again











> index.php?act=findpost&pid=241784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -envy- u girls seemed so tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sooo sure you didn't include me when you said that!!! LOL
> I'm 1,60cm. 5'2"!!
> 
> Not tall at all!!! hihi but also I'm not american. I'm Brazilian and that's the average height for a Brazilian woman!!!
> =)
> [/B]
Click to expand...

and i`m like 157cm











> I must have missed this thread too - we have been renovationg our new house which has really been taking every ounce of energy I have!
> 
> Here is a pic of me in Vegas, one of my husband and I in Argentina (in front of the Moreno Glacier) taken in May of this year, and one of Audrey and Daddy on the beach a couple of weeks ago when we were at the Cape.
> 
> It's so nice to 'meet' everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



no offence audrey`s daddy seemed quite big and audrey seem veri small BUT CUTE











> index.php?act=findpost&pid=241784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -envy- u girls seemed so tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love your little sig picture!!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

thanks its my lil sweetie name prince


----------



## lovemytobi

I must have been missing in action also, but here goes.

This is me with Lily not long afer she was first born.









This is my oldest son, Jamin 28, with his son, Caleb 4.









And this is my sister, Diana, with her husband, John. My youngest son, Reed (he's in a wheelchair - got is a very bad 4-wheeler accident and almost lost his leg, took him a year and 12 reconstructive surgeries before he was walking again) and my husband Barry. We were in Tennessee for Christmas.


----------



## winterc0ld

i feel bad for your son reed hope he`ll recover soon aniway ur lil puppy(maltese i presume?)its sooo cute its like so tiny


----------



## lovemytobi

> i feel bad for your son reed hope he`ll recover soon aniway ur lil puppy(maltese i presume?)its sooo cute its like so tiny[/B]


Reed has done really well, all thanks to God. He's alive and walking. He's able to go to school this year (it's his senior year). He was home schooled all of his 11th grade year. He still has a very bad limb when he walks. He needs to have a total knee replacement but no doctor wants to perform this since he is only 17. The little puppy was Lily when she was only 14 days old. She is now about 7 months. I have a boy also, Tobi, who is 2 years. They are both maltese.


----------



## winterc0ld

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=242085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i feel bad for your son reed hope he`ll recover soon aniway ur lil puppy(maltese i presume?)its sooo cute its like so tiny[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reed has done really well, all thanks to God. He's alive and walking. He's able to go to school this year (it's his senior year). He was home schooled all of his 11th grade year. He still has a very bad limb when he walks. He needs to have a total knee replacement but no doctor wants to perform this since he is only 17. The little puppy was Lily when she was only 14 days old. She is now about 7 months. I have a boy also, Tobi, who is 2 years. They are both maltese.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

oh dats good for reed, i wish him the best for his surgery, lily and tobi in ur siggy looks soooo cuttee


----------



## Cary

> my husband Barry[/B]





Note to self......... Don't mess with Barry.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=242083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband Barry[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self......... Don't mess with Barry. [/B]
Click to expand...

Cary - you crack me up.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=242083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband Barry[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self......... Don't mess with Barry.
> [/B]
Click to expand...









He looks REALLY big!


----------



## felicity

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=242083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband Barry[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self......... Don't mess with Barry.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## winterc0ld

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=242202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband Barry[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self......... Don't mess with Barry.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

lolx i dun dare to mess wif him, i`ll probarly die in one shot


----------



## lovemytobi

> my husband Barry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self......... Don't mess with Barry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cary - you crack me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Ya'll are too funny. He is a really big man, but a big sweetheart!!
Click to expand...


----------



## AmyGil

Wow I definitly thought I had already posted in this thread but cant seem ti find it so I m ight as well jopin the fun, Its SO nice to have faces to all the names you chat with so often. Now finding a picture of myself where I am not playing dress up in my almost 17 year old glory was hard! but this one I like, yay for pink floyd! haha.


----------



## MellieMel

I'm shocked that I've been following this post the whole time yet didn't post my own pic???

How did that happen??

This is me and my boy, Jason, celebrating his birthday last Spring:


----------



## gattirenata

Hi winterCold!!

I really don't think that 3 cm make that much difference... but thanks for considering me tall!!!


----------



## winterc0ld

> Hi winterCold!!
> 
> I really don't think that 3 cm make that much difference... but thanks for considering me tall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



3 cm is still taller than me


----------



## joe

> but this one I like, yay for pink floyd! haha.[/B]


Kim redirected me to this thread again and said I may be interested in finding AmyGil and asking her to marry me







I am a HUGE Pink Floyd fan and that pic was just awesome









here is a pic of me and Kim (scanned and not that good from my crappy scanner) at a wedding reception (notice my perma grin







)


----------



## Gregswife

Joe, you look absolutely nothing like I pictured. In my mind, you were tall, thin, curly dark hair. Yeah, you're a handsome guy. Kim is a real beauty but guess you already knew that!!!


----------



## joe

> Joe, you look absolutely nothing like I pictured. In my mind, you were tall, thin, curly dark hair. Yeah, you're a handsome guy.[/B]


haha, just a little off, I am 6'1" country boy, 300#'s (i'm a big boy, luckily everyone tells me i dont look it) and most of the time short blond(ish) but greying fast hair




> Kim is a real beauty but guess you already knew that!!![/B]


after 17 years I still wonder how I got so lucky, i'm one of those "how did he get HER!" guys


----------



## k/c mom

Joe,

You and Kim are a very attractive couple!


----------



## Jacki

It's so great to actually see everyone!









Let's see if this works--my 1st try at posting a pic! This is me and Hjalti, my husband (he's from Iceland, his name looks weird but it's pronounced Helty, rhyming with healthy...most people think his name is Healthy when they 1st meet him...







). ANYWAY...the pic is from our wedding day.


----------



## MissMelanie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=242806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joe, you look absolutely nothing like I pictured. In my mind, you were tall, thin, curly dark hair. Yeah, you're a handsome guy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> haha, just a little off, I am 6'1" country boy, 300#'s (i'm a big boy, luckily everyone tells me i dont look it) and most of the time short blond(ish) but greying fast hair[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim is a real beauty but guess you already knew that!!![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> after 17 years I still wonder how I got so lucky, i'm one of those "how did he get HER!" guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 *I was thinking the very same thing! Joe does not look like I had pictured either. I had him in my mind looking somewhat like my brother, who is 5' 10" skinny as can be and a wanta be rocker. HAHAHHAHAHAA

Joe GET out of here dude. 300 WHAT? You are just too funny! And yes both you and Kim are very fortunate. 

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Gregswife

Joe, I agree with Mel, I ain't buying the 300 lbs. I think you are a handsome guy. I don't care for skinny guys - gotta' have something to hang onto...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Joe:
Great picture of both of you!!!


----------



## I found nemo

JEEZ LAWEEZ!! Joe, I thought you were like an old timer
your friggin younger than me, I am 36...
Holy Moly, very nice pictures!


Andrea~


----------



## 2maltese4me

Ok......here I am......I had to edit out my gf's not sure they want their faces plastered on the net.









<div align="center">


----------



## HappyB

I'll get this thread started again for some of the ones who have joined since the last group of pictures. 

Here is a picture take of me this summer.


----------



## Gregswife

Thanks for starting it up again - hope the "newbies" will post their pics here now...


----------



## zsazsasmom

Me & hubby:



[attachment=13808:attachment] 

Me & Zsa:


[attachment=13809:attachment]


----------



## Circe's Mommy

YAHHH! I haven't missed this post altogether! I have had such bad jet lag I am missing out on all the fun! Great pictures everyone, we have some good looking people on SM














I just have a few family photos none recently with Circe since I am the one always taking them of her. OK this is family photo album thread right? Just love to share photos!









Here we are at Disneyland Last summer, my husband Kraig, my 9 year old son Sven and my 5 year old Greta









me with the kidlets










My dad and I in Scotland










In Scotland, I am leaning over as the doorway is very short!


C'mon bring on all the family albums, this has been such a fun thread putting all the faces together with the malt owners! Yipee!!!

Thanks for letting me share.
Liz


----------



## zsazsasmom

> 'm 5'11" which seems tall at times. I hated being tall when I was younger, but I love it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


















5'11














I'm only 4'11, a whole foot shorter







I haaaaaaaaaaaaate being so short!!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, I'll join the fun. Here's me and Henry


----------



## nikkivong

some of you have already seen my picture but i guess this is the right thread for it:








with my cousin, im in white








with my friend rob, im in the skirt


----------



## sweetbabybe

What a great idea! It's so wonderful to see pictures. After looking at everybody's sweet faces, I'm now firmly convinced that Maltese owners are some of the nicest looking people around!







Here's a few pics from your Canadian neighbour up North!

Me and my husband having lunch with my mom (she's taking the picture)









This is our house out in the country on BC's beautiful coast 









Me and my mom all dressed up just before going to a gallery opening









Me, my husband and Chloe - all together and happy









Chloe in her new blue shoes (waiting for my husband to throw the ball again)









I love this topic! Can't wait to see more pics from everybody else!









- Becky


----------



## nikkivong

great pictures! i esp. love the pic of chloe in her sweater and boots!


----------



## sweetbabybe

> great pictures! i esp. love the pic of chloe in her sweater and boots![/B]


Thanks! Me too! I couldn't resist slipping that pic of Chloe in. She loves her new boots, because they keep her from sliding around on our hardwood floors when she is playing fetch with my husband inside.


----------



## katesmom

Here is one of the few pictures I actually like. I think it's because my husband Thad is in it with me!










Here is proud daddy Thad with baby Kate!










Oh, sorry, forgot to tell you my name, other than Katesmom -- I am also known as Nina!


----------



## MissMelanie

Well the best I could find, is PART of my face... Here I am standing behind my second son, Shawn at my parent's house a "few" years ago... I THINK it was, OH MY GOSH it's been five years!

Shawn is not a part of our life now... he decided either we are not good enough for him or he is not good enough for us. I really am not sure which the case is, from week to week or even day to day. I have "spies" that keep a watchful eye out for him... so I know he is happily employed and has a nice apartment in Boca Raton. This is the big reason why I LOVE this photo. Also he was NEVER ever a fan of having his photo taken but I can see love in his eyes in this photo... red eyes and all. Such the baby face that runs in our family, thank you Mom!










enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo

> Well the best I could find, is PART of my face... Here I am standing behind my second son, Shawn at my parent's house a "few" years ago... I THINK it was, OH MY GOSH it's been five years!
> 
> Shawn is not a part of our life now... he decided either we are not good enough for him or he is not good enough for us. I really am not sure which the case is, from week to week or even day to day. I have "spies" that keep a watchful eye out for him... so I know he is happily employed and has a nice apartment in Boca Raton. This is the big reason why I LOVE this photo. Also he was NEVER ever a fan of having his photo taken but I can see love in his eyes in this photo... red eyes and all. Such the baby face that runs in our family, thank you Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enJOY!
> Melanie[/B]










Awww Mel I am sorry..Nice looking boy..

XOXO


----------



## metopin10

here's a few pics of me, and now my opera singery life is out there for all to see...

here are my two headshots
















me and my best friend









and one of the few pictures of me in costume...i need to get better abotu that - from a little night music









Ziggy will of course need a tux eventually for my performances...we'll have to find the perfect one...


----------



## Indymaltese

This is lil over a year ago when i had long hair and cut it off and braded it for My 12 yr old cousin who had cancer..


----------



## a2z

This is the most flattering photo of me I think ...ever! So I just had to post it to show off a little. Also my baby Zoey-- her topknot is growing out because I want it to cascade over her ears; it's sort of half way there.

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h40/snap...andmecloser.jpg


----------



## 3Maltmom

> This is the most flattering photo of me I think ...ever! So I just had to post it to show off a little. Also my baby Zoey-- her topknot is growing out because I want it to cascade over her ears; it's sort of half way there.
> 
> http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h40/snap...andmecloser.jpg[/B]


Good choice!! That is a BEAUTIFUL pic of you and Zoey


----------



## lilybellesmom

I waited a while to post these









This first photo is of my sweetie of 12 years







, Carlos, with LilyBelle and Kira







:












Sorry, I'm not photogenic







:












Laurie


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs

> I waited a while to post these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This first photo is of my sweetie of 12 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Carlos, with LilyBelle and Kira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not photogenic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurie[/B]


Awww your adorable!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo

I just saw this thread







ok this is me mom to Lil Boo, Dolly, and Smallfry this was taken last year at a local Zoo. It looked alot like my house when I had all seven malts!








[attachment=15109:attachment]


----------



## winterc0ld

a new picture of me and Prince









heres my alone pic:


----------



## louis' mom

Indymaltese - that was so nice of you to give your hair to your cousin. I do that every 2 years - that is how long it takes for my hair to grow long enough to give to locks of love. Short hair suits you.

Here is a picture of me and my husband from last year.

And picture of sean, dad, mom, friend, me and Louis. My mom HATES anything that moves that isn't human, but she was nice enought let Louis live with her and us while our addition is being done. I even caught her trying to pet him once!


----------



## lib bee

Okay, I might as well join in.









You know the Apple store? When I went to down to visit my two best friends, we totally took a bunch of fun pictures.








I'm on the right and then in the middle in the rest.



























And in front of the Eiffel Tower when my 9th grade class went to Europe. Oh goody! By the way, I'm 15 and quite small.


















Well, haha. Have fun. 

-Libby

(I love all your guys' pictures!)


----------



## ladypup

let me join in then...

this is the most recent pic i have, it is from about a month ago with my husband
i was so exhausted and i look like someone just dropped something on my head









here are some more then:
this is me an hubby who just woke up about a year ago; me with Tiki and Billy about 2 years ago; me and hubby with Lady Brit and the cats about 3 years ago or so







;







;









and now to save my honor here is one from oh... about 4 years ago when i am all dressed up and pretty at our wedding:


----------



## kab

I finally have a picture of me. I am usually behind the camera. 

This was taken today in front of my fireplace with my mom.


----------



## Ladysmom

Wow! You and your mom could be twins!


----------



## wagirl98665

Nice picture.







You and mom could pass for sisters.


----------



## NONNY

Nonny....


----------



## doctorcathy

well, you all know what i look like. everyone here looks great! i guess its true, good looking people get malts.









anyway, heres an old pic of me. i'm around 70 lbs over weight right now. im not really trying to lose weight, im waiting for that magic pill to come out. lol.


----------



## beckybc03

This is me in Miami, my favorite vacation spot


----------



## lillady

I wish I would have seen this sooner! How fun to put a face with the name. I'm going to post so new people can see this again-too fun! I've enjoyed looking at everyone's pictures! 

Ok-this first one-made at a bar-I'm not so fortunate-I wasn't that blessed!


















This is my hubby and I at a work Christmas Party:










Me and hubby in Monterey, CA with a gorgeous sunset:










Us at his parents lake:










Me and my Kosmo right after we got him:










& sorry so many-this is just fun reminicing-Peter and I at our wedding in September:










Sorry to have so many pics. Now I hope to see more pics since this is up and running again


----------



## PuttiePie

Here is a family picture from a few years ago, hopefully will have a newer one real soon. My daughter and I are standing on CRATES so we can reach my son and husband ( teeny women here and BIG men)...the other was 2 summers ago on our boat on the lake here in Vermont...


----------



## Krystal

Thanks lillady! I am always wondering what people look like...now I know! I had fun looking through all those pages!!! Well, here are some pics of my family!

Me...:









My Boyfriend and I on our 2 year anniversary:









Me and my baby girl today....you cant really see me!!: (I cut my hair REALLY short on Friday!)









Thanks for looking!


----------



## lillady

Your hair looks cute Krystal!







You and bf make a great couple!


----------



## The A Team

This is me and my "Kidz" a few months ago in January....
[attachment=20822:attachment]


----------



## lillady

> This is me and my "Kidz" a few months ago in January....
> [attachment=20822:attachment][/B]


You have a beautiful family!


----------



## My2Furbabies

I don't have a whole lot of pictures of me b/c I am the one always taking the pictures. Anways here are two from this week. 
Gavin and me! It was sooo bright outside I think it looks better in b&w! 








And one of me and Bentley. It was very windy outside too! LOL


----------



## The A Team

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=356782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me and my "Kidz" a few months ago in January....[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a beautiful family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...









Oh, my goodness, why - thank you....







I'm blushing...


----------



## lillady

> I don't have a whole lot of pictures of me b/c I am the one always taking the pictures. Anways here are two from this week.
> Gavin and me! It was sooo bright outside I think it looks better in b&w!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of me and Bentley. It was very windy outside too! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Cute pics! You look so young!


----------



## My2Furbabies

Thanks!


----------



## Krystal

> Your hair looks cute Krystal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and bf make a great couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Thanks! Some people that dont know us think that my boyfriend and I are brother and sister! I CANT SEE IT!!!!!! You and your hubby make a great couple too!


----------



## lillady

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=356750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair looks cute Krystal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and bf make a great couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Some people that dont know us think that my boyfriend and I are brother and sister! I CANT SEE IT!!!!!! You and your hubby make a great couple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...









Thanks! No, I don't think you look like brother and sister.


----------



## Krystal

> This is me and my "Kidz" a few months ago in January....
> [attachment=20822:attachment][/B]


what a beautiful family!!! 



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=356792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a whole lot of pictures of me b/c I am the one always taking the pictures. Anways here are two from this week.
> Gavin and me! It was sooo bright outside I think it looks better in b&w!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of me and Bentley. It was very windy outside too! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute pics! You look so young!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You do look young! Thats great! I bet you love it!!


----------



## PuttiePie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=356839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair looks cute Krystal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and bf make a great couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Some people that dont know us think that my boyfriend and I are brother and sister! I CANT SEE IT!!!!!! You and your hubby make a great couple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! No, I don't think you look like brother and sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Both of you couples look greattttttttttttttttttttttttt!! I see pretty skin kids in the future..hee heehee


----------



## Krystal

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=356839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair looks cute Krystal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and bf make a great couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Some people that dont know us think that my boyfriend and I are brother and sister! I CANT SEE IT!!!!!! You and your hubby make a great couple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! No, I don't think you look like brother and sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Thanks! How great!!! I didnt think so either. Others must need to get their eyes checked!



> index.php?act=findpost&pid=356840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(lillady @ Mar 28 2007, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=356750
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Your hair looks cute Krystal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and bf make a great couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Some people that dont know us think that my boyfriend and I are brother and sister! I CANT SEE IT!!!!!! You and your hubby make a great couple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...









Thanks! No, I don't think you look like brother and sister.








[/B][/QUOTE]
Both of you couples look greattttttttttttttttttttttttt!! I see pretty skin kids in the future..hee heehee
[/B][/QUOTE]


AHHH, thanks!


----------



## 2maltese4me

Wow, we have a lot of nice looking people over here on SM!!!!


----------



## lillady

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=356840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(lillady @ Mar 28 2007, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=356750
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>
> Your hair looks cute Krystal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and bf make a great couple!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Some people that dont know us think that my boyfriend and I are brother and sister! I CANT SEE IT!!!!!! You and your hubby make a great couple too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...









Thanks! No, I don't think you look like brother and sister.








[/B][/QUOTE]
Both of you couples look greattttttttttttttttttttttttt!! I see pretty skin kids in the future..hee heehee
[/B][/QUOTE]
Tell my hubby that! I'm so ready-he's not!


----------



## mom2bijou

Here is a picture of Benny and I. This is the day I brought lil Benny home! What a great day

















PS love being able to put a face to all the lil ones mommys!


----------



## Krystal

I agree! Lots of really pretty faces here!


----------



## Deanna

How in the world did I miss this thread!?!?! 

Everyone is so beautiful!!!

Here I am-- this was just a couple of weeks ago at a friend's birthday party (I _might_ have been drinking wine, and a lot of it, but I am not admitting to anything!)...


[attachment=20825:attachment]


----------



## lillady

> How in the world did I miss this thread!?!?!
> 
> Everyone is so beautiful!!!
> 
> Here I am-- this was just a couple of weeks ago at a friend's birthday party (I _might_ have been drinking wine, and a lot of it, but I am not admitting to anything!)...
> 
> 
> [attachment=20825:attachment][/B]


Hee-nothing wrong with a <strike>little</strike> lot of wine


----------



## Dexters my man

wow...everytime I thought I was getting to the end of a page 2 more pages would come up! This is fun! Nice to put a name with the face!
Here is me on my wedding day, me and the hubby and just another of me at a friends wedding


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I think I might have posted these before but figured I'd throw them in!

[attachment=20833:attachment]
Getting ready to give Caddy a bath

[attachment=20834:attachment]
Thanksgiving with my kids and Lucy! It was very very sunny, hence the major squinting, LOL!


----------



## CathyB

This is a picture of me and a beautiful girl I was showing for a friend. The picture was taken at Paducah Ky. where Spirit went Best of Opposite to bring home her first Major . She finished her next time out at Belleville IL. on December 3 2006


----------



## MickeysMom

I forgot about this thread! I posted an old pic a while ago of me at work with a big german shepard. Here are some better pics.









My bf Joe and I on Halloween 2004 (he did not wear a costume)









Joe and I on 4th of July 2006









Mickey and I


----------



## garrettsmom

Here's a pic of me and my 16 yr old son Garrett. He'd kill me if he knew his pic was posted on a Maltese forum


















In just a month I'll be posting picks of my new little furbaby. These are the two I have to choose from







And no, I can't get both


















Yikes, sorry the first pic came out so huge


----------



## lillady

> Here's a pic of me and my 16 yr old son Garrett. He'd kill me if he knew his pic was posted on a Maltese forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In just a month I'll be posting picks of my new little furbaby. These are the two I have to choose from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I can't get both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes, sorry the first pic came out so huge[/B]


What cute babies-I'd want them both too!


----------



## revakb2

Bogie and Me










Bogie and doggy daddy


----------



## Deborah

So cute. I'd want both.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## camfan

Sorry, nothing fancy, but here's one my 4 yr old daughter took of me and Ollie today. We recently loaded all of our pics onto CD's and put them in storage and wiped out what was on our hard drive (we needed the space) so I don't have much to choose from!


----------



## phesty

Okay, here I am.

One with the pup, and one without.


----------



## theboyz

Bob, Marsha, our 3 kids with fur,







and 2 of our Grandkids with no fur.


----------



## lavender

*Suzie*


----------



## Chyna's Mommie

Scoobie & I when we 1st met!

[attachment=20842:attachment]


----------



## anouk

Me the night before Lizzie came home










Can't find one with Lizzie...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> Scoobie & I when we 1st met!
> 
> [attachment=20842:attachment][/B]










It looks like Scoobie is waving!


----------



## Krystal

It really does look like he is waving! How cute!


----------



## lillady

He totally does! I didn't notice that, cute!


----------



## bentleyboy

This is a picture of Bentley and myself. Bentley was about 6 months old here.

Sue


----------



## lillady

> This is a picture of Bentley and myself. Bentley was about 6 months old here.
> 
> Sue[/B]


I think you may have the blueist eyes I've ever seen-great pic


----------



## angel's mom

Any soap opera fans here? More specifically, any All My Children fans? This is a picture taken a couple of weeks ago when Walt Willey (aka Jackson Montgomery from All My Children) was in Nashville.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

[attachment=20858:attachment]Me & My Hubby
[attachment=20859:attachment]Hubby, Inlaw, Daughter, Her boyfriend & my son
[attachment=20860:attachment]Me & Hubby

All that's missing is Mia and you all know what she looks like.

[attachment=20858:attachment]
All that's missing is Mia and you all know what she looks like.


----------



## lynda

This is a fun thread and I love seeing everyones pictures.

This is me with Chloe and Katie
[attachment=20938:attachment]

This is my daughter Julie with Chloe and Katie
[attachment=20937:attachment]


----------



## Krystal

Bump...


----------



## lillady

We have so many new members so I wanted to bump. I remember how nice it was for me to be able to put some names with faces! Join in newbies!!


----------



## Cosy

Oh my gosh, Lynne. I am a big All My Children fan. That's JACK! Is he as handsome in person as on TV?


----------



## vjw

Here's a picture of me which was taken yesterday after a wedding. I would've liked to have posted a picture of me with a better smile (I look like I'm talking through my teeth), but our new camera stopped working after this picture. I'm serious, it really did. . . . . . . . .

Joy


----------



## Ladysmom

No picture.


----------



## vjw

There's something about me and technology . . . . .





Joy


----------



## Krystal

> There's something about me and technology . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


I see a picture!


----------



## Ladysmom

Now I do! It used to just say "img".

Great picture!


----------



## Lennabella

Ok here is goes ...

Here is one of me and hubby at the Ritz Carlton Laguna Beach


----------



## Krystal

I dont see a pic!


----------



## Lennabella

> I dont see a pic![/B]


http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s164/Ni...2/June07022.jpg


----------



## Krystal

That is a really pretty picture!


----------



## Lennabella

> That is a really pretty picture![/B]



Thank U - a little hazy day but the view is spectacular


----------



## Gemma

that's a great picture Lina, nice to meet you









Joy you look fabulous too


----------



## kathym

HERE WE ARE


----------



## deuce

Me & Hubby at Mardi Gras


----------



## KandiMaltese

Cute pics!


----------



## Krystal

Cute pics everyone!!


----------



## gottagettamaltee

ok i dont know if i posted my pic before, but here's one of me and my little brat!









and one i took with my camera phone (of course i have my own negative thoughts of what i look like too!!)









omg did i mention that i looked at all 19 pages and it took me well over an hour to look and read the comments!! i am fixing my dad's computer so im on his laptop and installing the operating system is taking forever so it made the time fly by so fast!


----------

